# Looking for Tips on Working in Italy (Turin or Rome)



## cemjay21 (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello,

I read the guidelines and I think it's okay to post this question but please let me know if not!:fingerscrossed:

I am a Canadian with the all too familiar dream of living and working in Italy. At this point I have a fondness for Turin and also a recognition that Rome might be more viable (and I do love it too). 

When I was in Italy in September, I tried emailing some businesses and also just dropping by in person (health services type places, I'm a counsellor/psychologist) but had no luck in making any connections. Honestly, I'd be happy working in a book store or office, it doesn't have to be in my field. 

Does anyone have any advice on how to make professional connections or getting leads on how to get job leads? 

Many thanks!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Any professional accreditations would need to be converted. That means taking your paperwork to the consulate in I assume Vancouver and hoping you qualify. 

But in general youth unemployment is pushing 40%. If you include those that have dropped out of the workforce it's closer to 80%. If you include those who are underemployed it's worse. 

Unless you're exceptional or willing to do very menial underpaid work your chances of finding work are very low. 

Government health services jobs would require you to enter the competition. If they're holding one. The number of people that sit the exams always far exceed the number of jobs.

Private sector health care can cherry pick candidates. 

If you're serious your first steps are going to be getting your academic accreditations converted. I assume you need a visa. That will only make getting a job offer that much harder. Unless you're exceptional the average employer won't go to the hassle of hiring you.

Sorry to be blunt but you're competing with hundreds of millions of candidates. All of which won't need a visa and have EU training. The menial jobs you're willing to do aren't likely to qualify for a visa either.


----------



## cemjay21 (Nov 23, 2017)

Not exactly welcome news but I do appreciate your candor - thanks NickZ.


----------

